# Doctors We Have A Problem



## James O'Connell (Aug 28, 2015)

Dear doctors and medical community. I am a patient, not a doctor. I have a disease, not a little issue. I live in pain every day that ranges from a mild distraction to a completely debilitating trip to the ER, not an upset tummy. I need a plan for how to get better and how to treat my pain, not a suspicious, are-you-a-junking attitude. I need someone with new information, not a print out of what you downloaded 10 minutes before my visit. I need you to respect what I know, not tell me it doesn't work like that.

I realize you started your journey into medical care for a noble cause (I presume) and it must be frustrating to be locked into a system that's obviously broken and suffering in so many ways. But be strong! Don't settle for standard care. Don't tell me your hands are tied. Find the breakthrough! Push for the creative solution! Remember that you have a chance to dramaticly save lives... to save my life. Because living with severe IBS feels like you're fine one hour and the next your body becomes a prison to pain.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

So well said. Wish we could send a copy of that to every dr everywhere.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

I am sorry for your unhappy experience when seeing doctors for your IBS.


----------



## vickylovesims (Feb 8, 2015)

I completely know how you feel. I was in a gastroenterologist's office complaining that I had a BM every time I took a bite of food/drank liquids and had lost about 15 pounds and the doc still said go home and drink some gatorade! It's so frustrating. If you keep searching for the right doctor, though, you'll find a gastro who doesn't make you want to pull your hair out. My doc doesn't have all the answers, but she's willing to listen to me and understands that my symptoms are severe/debiliating at times.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL so it's not just me. My GI accused me of "being on something, or coming off (withdrawing) something" before. I was freaked and manic because of the daily horrible pain and vomiting.

It was at that point I realized he thinks this is my head.


----------



## sandrahenningsson (Oct 9, 2014)

Ha, so well said! I wish I could print this and shove it up my doctors ass, who, by the way, sucks!

Big fuckin applaud to you


----------

